# Enneagram



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I just took four different Enneagram tests (it's been a long while since I took one), and I got two 4 results and two 1 results.

Do any of you Enneagram experts have some good, detailed descriptions of ones and fours so I can decide which one I am? Thanks. My Internet searches weren't getting me results I liked. I have four listed right now on my infobox, but maybe I am a one after all.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

D'oh, I just noticed the stickies at the top of the forum. Those descriptions helped. I seem a 4w1, which doesn't seem to be that common.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

It also doesn't seem that likely being you can't be a 4w1. You can only be a 4w3/4w5/1w2/1w9. You seem like a 4w3/6w5/9w1 but I'll let others take guesses too.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

So the wing isn't just your second highest score? I have more to learn about the system, obviously. :laughing:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

^-^ Nope, your wing is the right or left of your highest, but sometimes the tests mistype you so its probably best to get one of the experts to help type you. The only one on this site, who visits often, is bear I think.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I did find this site:

Descriptions of the Enneagram Wings

4w3 is not me at all. 
6w5 sounds like my INFP half-brother.
9w1 sounds like my ENFJ dad.

I didn't really relate strongly to any of these. :sad: Are there no other types and wings?


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

OK, I just took a RHETI thingy here:

Enneagram Test- The Riso-Hudson Type Indicator (Version 2.0)

On type four, I got a 7. My next highest scores were in type one and five (5 each).

Maybe I am a 4w5? In fact, re-reading the 4w5 description above, it sounds fairly applicable - I guess I was initially turned off too much by the death comment at the end, is all.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

You're reading descriptions aren't you? Most descriptions have 6's out to be idiotic. Take a look at some of the 6's we have on this site. Some sixes are Counterphobic.

4w5 is a high possibility, and maybe 1w9 (sw 9w8)? If 6w5 doesn't fit you try cp6w7


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, I am trying to read a lot about this on various sites to see more of how it works together.

Also:

Eclectic Energies Enneagram Tests (free)

Test 2 here says I am 1w9.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't see you as a 1w9 primary.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

In the first test from that link I just posted:

Type 4 - 8
Type 2 - 7.7
Type 1 - 7.7
Type 3 - 6.7
Type 6 - 6
Type 5 - 5.7
Type 9 - 4.7

Wing 1w2 - 11.6
Wing 2w1 - 11.6
Wing 4w3 - 11.4
Wing 2w3 - 11.1
Wing 4w5 - 10.9
Wing 3w4 - 10.7
Wing 3w2 - 10.6
Wing 1w9 - 10.1
Wing 5w4 - 9.7
Wing 6w5 - 8.9
Wing 5w6 - 8.7
Wing 9w1 - 8.6
Wing 6w7 - 7.4
Wing 9w8 - 5.4


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

With 3 actually being pretty high up there I still say 4w3 (sw 4w5). I think your head fix is most likely 7w6 (sw 6w7) and Gut is 1w2 (sw 2w1)


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Since I'm still a newbie to most of this outside of the basic type illustrations, what precisely is a 4w3 (sw 4w5)? Is there a summary of it anywhere? The 4w3 description alone had too many things I find completely unlike me (love of luxury and drama, yuck), but if a 4w3 (sw 4w5) has other elements not associated with the basic 4w3 description, then I am curious to know.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe you're countershame? 4w3 (4w5) would be like a 4 who has some traits of the 3 wing and some traits of the 5. See if 4w5 fits you, and I'll go from there.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I do like 4w5 the best from what I've read. 4w3 is just way too outgoing and glamorous sounding - I've been told I resemble a very formal paralegal in public, and people are afraid to say offensive things to me because I look so quiet and proper; I don't present a sense of energy and lively exuberance at all. I was the reserved, innocuous, sensitive one in school. Nice and boring. My imagination stays inward most of the time, whereas it sounds like 4w3 can flaunt theirs easily and spontaneously, even.

Perhaps my 3 is elevated in that last test because it had some questions of wanting to be well-regarded, but that's because I am conflict-avoidant; if I'm poorly regarded, then I'd be attracting bad attention from people, which would be abhorrent. But that isolated trait doesn't seem enough to make my 3 as high as the test might indicate in reality.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

: ) Okay, Yes. I see, I see.  Well, I'm currently going to go to bed, but could you write up a little about how you act when alone and in public?


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL, sure. I am caffeinated and really into this at the moment, so I'll get something typed up soon.

In the meantime:

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...m/2704-enneagram-type-underlying-motives.html

From this thing, my INTP fiance says 9 correlates with my behavior most strongly (I asked him as he knows me as well as anyone), though he says I have a lot of 2 traits as well.

He says he relates to 4 the most, though I would have suspected him a 5. :crazy: 4w5 or 5w4 for him, then, I'd suspect.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Alone: Daydreaming for hours on end, or doing one activity for hours on end - completely absorbed into one thing, no multi-tasking, as little distraction as possible. I can run or lift weights for a couple of hours, read up on nutrition on the Internet for 5 hours, spend time on PersonalityCafe for 3 hours :laughing:, play a video game for a couple of hours, spend time with the beloved for 12 hours :happy:, and so forth.

Public: As polite and quiet and rule-abiding as possible. I am very conscious of trying not to appear rude or obnoxious. Crowds can eventually exhaust me, though it's fun to observe people and their mannerisms for a little while. I cannot interact loudly and spontaneously with large groups, however - if I am in a big place and I must socialize in some manner, I'd prefer to single out one or two people if possible and then just share some interest we have in common. People when they first meet me say I am a bit stiff and nervous at first, but when they talk to me, they say I am friendly. On the occasions where I do suddenly reveal my imaginary worlds and such, they are shocked and say they never suspected me to be that way, thinking I was very conservative and traditional instead based on my mannerisms.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

You seem to be a lot different on the forum than you are in real life. I think 2 probably works best for you. 2w1.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, I am a hyper posting maniac on forums I like, so that throws everything off. :laughing:

It's interesting you post 2w1 now because I just scored very high on 2 and 1 on the similarminds test (although 1 was highest).


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

The descriptions I just read paint 1w2 as more extroverted than 2w1. So yeah, I'll go with 2w1 now, case closed. w00t! Fluffy introverted perfectionists FTW!

I'll also adjust my infobox accordingly!


----------



## amberheadlights (May 16, 2009)

What was your actual breakdown of scores on all 9 types of the RHETI? I might be able to help :happy:
FWIW, I tend to get four on eclectic energies (and all tests, really) so if One is in your top three on the RHETI and your top score on the eclectic energies, it's worth looking into. As far as wing, high scores can help but other factors in your life can cause the alternate wing to give a higher score. As a general rule, 1w2s tend to be more emotionally expressive than 1w9s, as well as more inclined to be involved in activities that further their ideals. For example, my mom's an INFJ 1w2 and she's always involved with some sort of public service, stuff like prison ministry and various community service. She even left her corporate job for awhile to work in a nursing home, leaving a 50k a year job to make $7/hr. The conditions were too deplorable, and it was too outrageous for her to deal with, so she took another pay cut to $6.50 an hour. Those conditions were also too deplorable for her, and she finally went back to her previous career. A 1w9 will be as idealistic, but they'll be more removed. They're more likely to find less involved ways to espouse their ideals (teaching, writing, etc) and come across as more detached. 

If you're interested, and if you use Facebook, I wrote an enneagram quiz. It's only eight questions, so while it seems to work fairly well, it doesn't have enough questions to discriminate "gray area" examples of a type. (Nines especially seem to be all over the chart with my test). Still, here it is if you want to take it:

Enneagram Quiz on Facebook


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'll take that one. Here are my RHETI results:

Type 1: 5
Type 2: 4
Type 3: 3
Type 4: 7
Type 5: 5
Type 6: 5
Type 7: 2
Type 8: 1
Type 9: 4


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I got type 9 on yours.

LOL, my results are never consistent from one Enneagram test to another.


----------



## amberheadlights (May 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, that was the RHETI sampler...the full RHETI is worth it if you don't mind spending the ten bucks. The sampler is okay, but the full version has 144 questions on it, so it can be helpful if you're in a "gray area" of the types. 

Though it's interesting that you came out as nine on my test. One of the problems with my test is that only the most clear-cut nines come out as nine on it, so if you came out as nine, it might be worth adding that type to the ones you're considering. Though if you're toying with two, two and nine can look pretty similar...maybe see whether heart or gut fits more? Also, you mentioned coming out with some high scores on One. 1w9 or 9w1 with a strong wing could explain the scores, if you have a lot of traits of both types, in which case you'd want to see if your focus is more withdrawn or more guided by a strong superego.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Regarding the heart, there was a time when I felt my true self couldn't be loved, but I want people to know my exact feelings, so I didn't compromise my self in spite of that fear. I am glad I didn't compromise, because I did end up finding someone who loves my true self.

Gut might seem to apply more except I think I asserted my space in childhood - it's adulthood where I feel frustrated in not being able to assert it (constant job issues - school was so much easier than finding appropriate employment!).

If my focus is guided by a strong superego, what does that mean in particular, and how does it differ from withdrawn?

Anyway, thank you and Evo for trying to help me with this. MBTI was much more clear-cut and easy to figure out for me. I've read that Enneagram describes more motivation whereas MBTI is more personality, to put it simplistically. All I can say about my motivation for sure is that I want to live peacefully and not be bothered by the outer world too much if I can help it, if that helps clarify anything systematically.


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

I found out I was Type 8 in just the nick of time as my heartgate was closing and locking tight ....... I was inches from being a rock and an island permanent style. I did not even realize that that was the path I was on.

I kinda reckoned I was on the Lone Gunman/Mysterious Stranger path that seemed a real cool path to my childhood eyes.....not so good with the F thing be I

Now my door be jammed open a crack, looking for a love to warm my warriors heart.

But what Type be the warmer of an adventurer's cooled and suspicious heart?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I just found out I'm a 4. Is that accurate?


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> I just found out I'm a 4. Is that accurate?


You tell us

Are you _different _?


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

ape said:


> I found out I was Type 8 in just the nick of time as my heartgate was closing and locking tight ....... I was inches from being a rock and an island permanent style. I did not even realize that that was the path I was on.
> 
> I kinda reckoned I was on the Lone Gunman/Mysterious Stranger path that seemed a real cool path to my childhood eyes.....not so good with the F thing be I
> 
> ...


Just curious, what are you suspicious of?


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Bear said:


> Just curious, what are you suspicious of?


Heartbreakers dude....same as everyone else

Also bad girls

And crazy(bad) girls

And get back at daddy by messing with you girls

And of course just plain old psychotic girls

My Fe and Ni are underdeveloped so I am vulnerable to heart pounders


BTW

Hilarious avatar.....instinct would say go under the truck as the bear would not fit.....but then the cold would get you as he waited you out

The truest test of intelligence is tested in a crisis situation


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

ape said:


> You tell us
> 
> Are you _different _?


Are 4's...._different_? Or did you mean is the description different than I?

I was too lazy to look up what 4 even means, I guess I'll have to. :tongue:


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> Are 4's...._different_? Or did you mean is the description different than I?
> 
> I was too lazy to look up what 4 even means, I guess I'll have to. :tongue:


I guess you will

Then come back and tell us how you are different


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

ape said:


> I guess you will
> 
> Then come back and tell us how you are different


Maybe later, I just finished school, this seems more like homework. Screw that. :tongue:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Uh oh, my thread has been hijacked! :tongue:


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> Uh oh, my thread has been hijacked! :tongue:


Has not

I gave my Type 8 testimony

And she was talking of her Type

What you mean is your hijacking has been hijacked

Or is this just your thread and nobody else can contribute their perspectives on the topic?


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

It technically is my thread as I started it and was curious as to whether I was one or four. No one is prohibiting you from starting your own thread for your own questions.

Perhaps this was confusing as I did not title my thread specifically enough.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sorry! But I am also wondering if I am one or four. I got the same results!


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

It's OK. I really should have re-titled this as I can see now how some would view this as a generalized Enneagram thread.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Or, "What am I? One or Four?" haha, then people know it's about YOU! :happy:

I'd give you advice but I haven't had the pleasure to get to know you that well.


----------

